# Introducing new Spoo pup to household (dog, child, and chameleons)



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I say until you have the puppy home with you and observe their interaction, it's just 'wait & see! It is good that you will be home at first and will be able to counteract anything that might happen. I don't see a problem between the older male and your female puppy! He will probably be her mentor! He sounds as if he has been well socialized and will deal with it!!! I would watch the Chameleons though! You have them in a mesh enclosure and to a puppy that might be a little tempting......I think I would move them out of reach! Good Luck with your new Pup......love and consistency go a long way!!!!!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

It would be a good idea to have them meet several times before you bring the new pup home so they can come to know each other. Involve a lot of praise and rewards so they view each other in a positive light.

Then when you bring the new pup home, it's also good to have the two dogs meet on neutral territory. So like a block or two from the house and then bring them back together. Let them drag leashes in the house so you can quickly pull them apart or put one in time out if rude behavior or a fight occurs.

I wouldn't leave two new dogs alone together so can you crate your older dog for a while? Or put him in his own pen or make the new puppy's pen so that he can't jump over the wall?


----------



## scmd1221 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. We can't let them meet beforehand, our breeder lives 4 hours away, but, we will introduce them in the large field next to the house. We have (I think) figured out a way to keep Duke from jumping into the puppy pen, we are going to double gate the kitchen (The taller walk-through gate we have isn't jumpable for him) on one side, and with the crate blocking the door on the other side, which is too big for him to jump over. We are also going to work with a local trainer, since Duke has many bad habits we want to retrain him on WHILE we train the pup. I'll be home for a few days to monitor activity before returning to work, and then we will have a walker come for about two weeks once a day. (We are out of the house for 6 hours, walker will come at 3 hours in). I think we are working out a plan!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad to hear it. I hope everything works out for the best! 

Jean Donaldson used to have a series of body language videos on her Youtube channel but she's made them private and I can't link to them any longer.  But here's some drawings that it might be a good idea to become familiar with so you can step in and referee before the situation might disintegrate into a fight. 

Just scroll dow a little bit:
Dog Training-related Drawings |


----------



## Nmariemunoz (Feb 10, 2013)

When I brought Lennox home to my 3 year old Pom/Lhasa apso mix Romeo...I had read alot of stuff on how to introduce them and I followed one source and it worked great! Basically we took puppy right to potty area and I stayed outside with him for a few minutes and my husband set up the puppy's crate and then removed Romeo from the first floor and stayed upstairs with him while I came in the house and put Lennox in the crate which is in the living room .. Then I sat in he kitchen and ignored Lennox and angel let Romeo downstairs... We let Romeo "find" Lennox without our help or encouragement.. Once he found him we praised him and gave him a treat and made a big deal about it.. Romeo who normally would have barked and went crazy instantly accepted him into the "pack". They have been great together so far, 2 weeks down the road and they're doing great.


----------

